# Receiving tips



## BRH

Yesterday I noticed I was not getting many tips. One rider asked if I refused to accept tips because it never gave his the option. Today a few regulars commented on that as well. Called support and they said everything was fine. My wife used her rider app to get a ride from me. It never gave her the option to tip. What’s up?


----------



## Dekero

BRH said:


> Yesterday I noticed I was not getting many tips. One rider asked if I refused to accept tips because it never gave his the option. Today a few regulars commented on that as well. Called support and they said everything was fine. My wife used her rider app to get a ride from me. It never gave her the option to tip. What's up?


So the tip option didn't come up after the rating screen when your wife ended her ride? If that's the case... That's some BS and I'd be back on the phone with screen shot proof.


----------



## BRH

Dekero said:


> So the tip option didn't come up after the rating screen when your wife ended her ride? If that's the case... That's some BS and I'd be back on the phone with screen shot proof.


Everyone I've talked to said it only asks to rate my ride no tip. I phoned this am. Got them to deactivate my tips then I will call back and reactivate the tips option. Very frustrating!


----------



## IR12

BRH said:


> Yesterday I noticed I was not getting many tips. One rider asked if I refused to accept tips because it never gave his the option. Today a few regulars commented on that as well. Called support and they said everything was fine. My wife used her rider app to get a ride from me. It never gave her the option to tip. What's up?


Welcome to the forum.
Ridesharing consistently creates new ways to screw drivers.

The only surprise for me is, people are surprised. Drivers who have signed up for Uber/Lyft in the last 2-3 yrs w/SO MUCH discussion on Uber/Lyft total commitment to scumbagery, yeah, I'm not getting it.

Especially if they are driving FULL TIME.



BRH said:


> Everyone I've talked to said it only asks to rate my ride no tip. I phoned this am. Got them to deactivate my tips then I will call back and reactivate the tips option. Very frustrating!


So your hope is to beat the algorithm designed to separate you from your money at all cost I guess.

Please, let us know how that works out.

Increase in pricing always has to have an offset if the company wants to increase profits. In the case of ridesharing, the offset is less money to drivers-AGAIN.



Dekero said:


> So the tip option didn't come up after the rating screen when your wife ended her ride? If that's the case... That's some BS and I'd be back on the phone with screen shot proof.


? ? ? screenshot proof?
It's Uber's algorithm. They can manipulate it any way they choose & guess what?

Drivers will put up with it because the public doesn't care because they benefit from drivers getting screwed.

Politicians don't care because they've accepted contributions to deregulate worker's rights in all 50 states.

Sorry, that's how it is on planet UBER. Don't believe it? Check THIS out.
https://www.theregreview.org/2018/06/28/schriever-uber-lyft-lobby-deregulation-preemption/


----------



## Cold Fusion

⚠Don't expect to receive earned tips for several months⚠
Khosrowshahi has his eye on the new Gulfstream 700

Uber execs work long hours and travel many miles
deserving the comfort & convenience of Driver Tip misappropriation ✔
Diverting Tips of 3,000,000 drivers can pay for this baby in 3 months

Be patient there's a new ? Badge for U?


----------



## Dekero

IR12 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Ridesharing consistently creates new ways to screw drivers.
> 
> The only surprise for me is, people are surprised. Drivers who have signed up for Uber/Lyft in the last 2-3 yrs w/SO MUCH discussion on Uber/Lyft total commitment to scumbagery, yeah, I'm not getting it.
> 
> Especially if they are driving FULL TIME.
> 
> 
> So your hope is to beat the algorithm designed to separate you from your money at all cost I guess.
> 
> Please, let us know how that works out.
> 
> Increase in pricing always has to have an offset if the company wants to increase profits. In the case of ridesharing, the offset is less money to drivers-AGAIN.
> 
> 
> ? ? ? screenshot proof?
> It's Uber's algorithm. They can manipulate it any way they choose & guess what?
> 
> Drivers will put up with it because the public doesn't care because they benefit from drivers getting screwed.
> 
> Politicians don't care because they've accepted contributions to deregulate worker's rights in all 50 states.
> 
> Sorry, that's how it is on planet UBER. Don't believe it? Check THIS out.
> https://www.theregreview.org/2018/06/28/schriever-uber-lyft-lobby-deregulation-preemption/


Wrong Uber tried to adjust 2 of my fares today to zero, I cried fowl and had my money back in minutes... It's the morons who accept that crap that lose out... You gotta call them on Everything.


----------

